# Travel Advice



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guy's, may have heard I'll be retiring soon, So had a few question. What kind of Road Service do you have? Got a letter in the mail for Good Sam Club.
Is it a good one to join? We plan on traveling a few months at a time so was curious what some of Y'all use to help map your trips and find your campgrounds. (been using TC) Plus if you break down what road service are you using? (besides calling Rod in the middle of the night).


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

None of them are 100% available in all States.  I've heard good and bad about different ones like not dispatching because you are too far away from a service center or having to wait many hours only to be put off. (There is a thread here on the forum, but it is from a long time ago.)

We've always had AAA, because my ex-business was paying for it. The only time I've used that is to get my son's car hauled into his house early one morning. Worked then.

We have Good Sam's Emergency Medical service, because the last time we traveled we took my brother for whom I am his Guardian. So special circumstances warrant special treatment, too.  

You might have a special circumstance where you don't want to be trapped out in lahlah land.

All of their advertisement makes them look good, but I don't have to tell you that. (I did anyway!)  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Hey Butch, we use Good Sam Emergency Road service.  I've only had to call them twice in 13 years, but they showed up within an hour both times.  The last time, this year, it was raining in Cody, WY and I made the mistake of pulling a piece of steel out of my tire and it went whoosh and went flat.  Well a couple of years back I would have just changed the tire.  Not anymore.  I called GS ERS and had them dispatch a younger man to come and change it.  

I use Trailer Life and Passport America Campground Directories to ID potential campgrounds on the road/direction I'm headed.  Then I check the campgrounds out on www.RVparkreiviews.com to see how well they are rated by other RV'ers.  If they are not rated in the reviews and I happen to go there anyway, I always make it a point to review them.  I review all campgrounds I stay in, so other RV'ers have some idea of what to expect at a given campground.  You can't rely on the ratings in the campground directories because the person doing the ratings tend to rate their campgrounds, Good Sam/Woodalls, higher than unaffiliated campgrounds in the same area.  Also don't be taken in by the term RV RESORT.  Most resorts don't resemble any resort I've ever been to. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Shadow, I generally will have Good Sam road service if we are planning a long trip but have never had to use it so dont know where it's good or not.  Have heard good and bad. Guess the best thing to do if you have to call for service is tell them how great they are before you tell them what you need. :laugh: You can get it for $79 for new member but then they will wan $109 or something like that to renew after a year even if you have not had to use them. Let it go dead for a month if you are not traveling and then you can get the $79 again.  Crooked I guess but have to watch where the $$$ go on a fixed income.  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

I have coachnet.   Had allstate rv road assistance before that and aarp before that.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

well like most I have GS RSA and emergency. I have not had to use them ,but I fell comfortable knowing I have it.


----------



## ironart (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

I use Good Sam Road Service and have nothing but GOOD LUCK with them..I have used them twice, Once after hours and 50 miles away from any town and they had people at my MH within 1 hour, (8 PM), Changed 2 tires with new ones that they brought with them and all I paid was the cost of the tires....and they were priced lower than most tire stores.
I was a happy camper


----------



## ironart (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Hey Shadow,
What is Rods number......Just in case     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

hey Ironart that's a private number, only Rod has it. I been trying to get it with no luck :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ironart (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Oh Well.........I thought that was too good to be true.. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Think it's RS-85PERHR or something like that   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

that was funny Nash  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

OH, and if he has to put on shoes and shirt think the # changes to RS-105PERHR+FUEL


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Thanks guys. Looks like Good Sam for sure. And the Trailer Life and Passport America camp ground directories. Really can't wait.. :bleh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Guess I'll call Rod only if we're close to the beach. I'm sure there is a discount then.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Butch retirement is great.  hope you ejoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Thanks Chelse    And meeting some of you jokers will top it off    Fuel is starting to look good for me. Filled up with diesel today in West Columbia Tx.
 $3.97 per gallon..... :bleh:  Never thought I'd be happy to see that


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

maybe if we get to head west again we will come futher south and get to meet you. We were supposed to close on Mothers house today but the closing had to be extended which does not suprise me with the economy like it is.  Lenders are getting pretty strict but they said they need just a few more days. Still will have to hang around and wait for the stolen truck issue to resolve anyway since i was a co-signer for the Grandson.  Oh well, never a dull day and there is plenty here to keep me busy.  Guess spraying the yards with round-up was not necessary after all since I am here to mow the grass.  Sure was nice not having to.  Was used to just moving if the grass needed cutting :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

If not we will be headed east this spring. Plan on getting one of those maps and adding a little color to it!!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

We were supposed to done be headed west but with all the rain you guys are having guess we lucked out.  Are you getting the rains we have seen shown here on TV?  Hope we get some of the heavy rain from Kay if it turns this way as predicted.  Pond is low,low,low and fish are getting tans.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Rain all around us. Everyone else getting 3 or 4 inches. Can't get enough to water the plants at our house. Lucky I can pump water to our pond!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Butch, if you were going to winter somewhere in Texas where would recommend?  Well, guess you do winter there :laugh:  We really liked Big Bend but would be kind of isolated there and don't even know if they are open all winter.  Guess most of the southern parks are booked in winter and I hate reservations. Never know where I might want to be tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Chelse if you like the coast, Anywhere from Corpus Christi on down to Padre Island. I remember Archer didn't like Padre because of the wind. Rockport is real nice. stays crowded thou. Corpus is close to a lot of sites to see. Not to far from San Antonio if you want to check it out. Or you can use our site at Matagorda if you want


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Chelse, if you like to dry camp.  There are a lot of people who come down to Magnolia Beach for parts of the winter.  It is really part of Port Lavaca.  There are some rv parks in Port Lavaca and One on the beach that I just found today.  Says it is adults only.  Leaves us out for a while.  But there are places with picnic tables and there is the beach.  No reservations required.  On the sanidump website it says there is a dump site but I have yet to find it.  Still looking.  My daughter says to tell you there is a park there.  If you want to call it that, some swings, see saws and monkey bars and a basketball court.  Mostly pretty rusted.  They do fix them up sometimes but with the weather its hard to keep it that way.  If you are ever in this part of the country I would love to show you one of my favorite places.      :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Travel Advice

Thanks Shadow and cwishert. I'll put all tis in storage, not my head, :laugh: for future reference. Doubt that they would let me stay in an adult only because I am a senior KID   :laugh:


----------

